# More to think about



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Just because the news doesn't cover it doesn't mean the radical left has forgotten about our firearms. If they can't attack the second amendment head on they will intimidate gun owners. Lest we forget these un-American scoundrels here are some examples of what is happening now.

1. Bill S. 645 introduced by senators Frank Lautenberg, Charles Schumer, and Hillary Clinton (there's a gruesome threesome) would reinstate the Clinton Gun Ban and include 60 more firearms . This bill would give the Attorney General the power to add any firearm he wished.

2. Sheila Jackson-Lee introduced H. R. 246. This bill would send you to prison for ten years if someone steals your firearm and uses it in a crime.

3. Patrick Kennedy (what would you expect from a Kennedy) introduced H. R. 711 which would give the Attorney General power to ban any firearm, and ammunition.

4. Mike Castle introduced H.R. 3540 which would ban all fun shows period.

5. Another Frank Lautenberg fantasy, S. 683 would ban handgun sales. You could not sell your personal handgun, give it away, or leave it to a child in you will.

6. Robert Andrews has introduced H.R. 5073. This is the ballistic fingerprinting bill. It is a disguised registration bill. He also introduced H.R.4363 which would subject you to a government approved eye scan before you can buy a gun.

They hope that no one notices these bills. How long until they tie them to a disaster bill, like no help in New Orleans until something like this is accepted as a rider. Can you believe that with bills like this there are people so naive they think this can't happen. We all need to wake up and smell the treachery.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

:******: :******: :******: :******:  :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: 
I don't dare even respond


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

First the good news............... all of these bills were introduced in 2005 except for one which was introduced earlier this year. They have all been stuck in committee where they will most likely remain and die at the end of this year which is the end of the 109th congress. Now the bad news........... if the Democrats take the house back which will give them control of the 110th congress committees you can take it to the bank that these bills will be re-introduced and will be brought to the floor for a vote. Another good reason to pay attention to who you vote for.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

When I enter the voting booth I often wonder, "residing in a BLUE state" would my time be better spent rearanging my sock drawer!


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Gohon said:


> First the good news............... all of these bills were introduced in 2005 except for one which was introduced earlier this year. They have all been stuck in committee where they will most likely remain and die at the end of this year which is the end of the 109th congress. Now the bad news........... if the Democrats take the house back which will give them control of the 110th congress committees you can take it to the bank that these bills will be re-introduced and will be brought to the floor for a vote. Another good reason to pay attention to who you vote for.


More than likely I don't see them getting enough votes to pass though.
If you remember right, even Al Gore admitted that they he might have lost due to his stance on guns. Even in democratic states, gun confiscation isn't popular except for leftist/pinko lefties.


----------

